# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next > Optimization Polymorph targets for tight spaces

## 2097

I've got a level 8 character attuned to a "wand of polymorph self" (a wand that can only cast polymorph on your self); what are some good beasts to use on your self in more claustrophobic areas where a t-rex might struggle?

----------


## Mastikator

Of the large size category the highest CR is 4, Giant Coral Snake from Ghosts of Saltmarch. Next is the Giant Scorpion from the monster manual which is CR 3.

Sorry, nothing large or smaller can compete with a t-rex.

Edit- If we limit ourselves to medium then it's the Deinonychus from MPMM. Which is CR 1.

But you can always polymorph enemies into bunnies.

Effective use of self-polymorph requires lots of space.

----------


## stoutstien

Not explicitly spelled out in the stat block but a giant octopus should work in small spaces.

----------


## Samayu

Its best use at that time, is probably in non-combat situations, or maybe to get you out of combat. What's the creature with the highest speed, and enough HP to last an extra round?

Giant Eagle only has 26 hit points, but it has a fly speed of 80.

----------


## 5eNeedsDarksun

Swarm of Cranium Rats comes up when I search Beasts; we were looking the other night for Polymorphs that might work with a Summoned Steed to effectively twin.  It's CR5, but might be an 'ask your DM' thing.

----------


## 2097

[QUOTE=Mastikator;25658211]Of the large size category the highest CR is 4, Giant Coral Snake from Ghosts of Saltmarch. [/q]

Awesome! This campaign started as a GoS campaign ♥ 




> But you can always polymorph enemies into bunnies.


Ah but this wand can only target oneself, not an ally or enemy.

----------

